# Bioactive tortoise substrate



## JaySparks (Nov 19, 2017)

I've built 2 bioactive exo terra tanks and I noticed that some of the ingredients for the substrate are usually recommended for tortoise use. My tanks are currently thriving and growing well. The reason why I'm thinking if a bioactive set up for a tortoise is possible is simply out of curiosity also it'd be kind of cool to have a renewable source of food for my tortoise - I understand that they can trample the plants but in my case my tortoise doesn't do that. Please keep in mind that this is just an idea. I'm interested to what other people would say.




*This is what I'm currently using for my bioactive substrate / for my crested gecko's*

Topsoil
cococoir
sand
orchid bark
sphagnum moss
charcoal
worm castings
pearlite

*The qualities that we look in a substrate for a tortoise are*

Retains humidity but not wet
easy to borrow 
drains well

*what we do not want is impaction so avoid
*
Sand
Pearlite because they could confuse it for calcium 

*Tortoise bioactive substrate recipe *

Topsoil
cococoir
sphagnum moss
orchid bark

*The following items i'm not sure if they are tortoise safe as part of the substrate
*
worm castings
charcoal
leaf litter

All of these items will be added in different quantities. 

*
*


----------

